# How much do you think you spent on R/C in 07'



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Just thought I would ask a question to every body out there involved in all types of r/c racing to get a feel for what the average racer spends in an average race season. I know I personally spent between 4,000 - 5,000 dollars last year for my son and I to race, That cost is on all equipment, entry fees, gas to drive to/ from race tracks, and expendable expenses (food, soda, munchies)while racing. The main reason I ask is I beleive that 07' was kind of a change over year for alot of us that made the switch to brushless. I know that all 6 of our vehicles(4 offroad, 2 1/12cars) were converted to Brushless this year.That makes 1200.00 + alone spent on the switch. so lets here from some of you other guys out there.


----------



## garacer08 (Jun 8, 2007)

You dont want to know! The last time I figured it was around $15,000 between spare parts, entry fees, gas, food, drinks and hotels, and a second trailer. I spent $4000 in parts this past Oct-Dec. Its alot but my race partner and I decided it would save in the long run to buy up parts so no parts would be needed when we go to the track. I try not to break stuff,but you never know when your going to break something or need a certain type of spring or tune ability part, new rotor, speedo, rx, etc, etc.


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah around $3000 in 2007 and about $4000 in 2006.

Most was just buying crap I didn't really need. Now that I am on a budget $200 monthly, I watch what I buy.

Yeah Brushless hit me hard too. Four motors and four controllers added up to about $1000...But I still love my LRP Comp, GTB 4-Cell Spek, GTB, XBR. Every system runs a 13.5 SS Pro.


----------



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

im only 14 and bewtween august and now i spent about 500 bucks when i got into rc my cousin sold me this crappy nitro sedan he bought on the internet in august and since then i fell in love with the hobby and then in november i crashed into a stop sign going about 20mph and took out the hole left steering and then i asked for a nitro evader for x-mas and i got it and i was so eager to use it i used it during the winter and bieng new to rc i didnt know it was costly to use it during this time and that hit me hard.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

WOW so far GARACER 08 is the cha-ching- bling king!!


----------



## superjet701 (Oct 16, 2006)

*$$$$$*

You know that is something I think ever racer never really wants to think about because you start to question your sanity. But, having said that, think about how much you have spent as a father on your kids, as a guy on your girlfriend or wife, as a buddy on your freinds or partying, all gone in a moment most times. But RC, with you forever. Sometimes you just do what makes YOU happy.
I know just in 08, I'm up to $2000 and its mid Feb. I haven't even got to a race as yet. Best guess for 07, 4 times that, and only got to one big race, most was club racing.


----------



## charger01 (Oct 17, 2006)

...............................................................


----------



## evader93 (Jan 16, 2008)

dont race but i spent about $450 on my evader st's parts and upgrades in '07 and thats about as much as im willing to spend seeing how i dont have a job.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

*He Who Dies With The Most Toys Wins*

Hey guys just remember one thing "He Who Dies With The Most Toys Wins"!
Thanks to Bolink for that bit of a push & blast from the past. Are You Winning? If not at least Having fun? Yea that's what I thought. Well spend on just as long as wifey does not find out! BTW My total is at $10,000. 2 1/4 scale cars, Trailer, Tires, Parts Bodies, Radios. Dang I am having some fun. Oh! did I mension the 1/18 scale cars? Have fun guys.


----------



## J-Dub Racing (Mar 14, 2006)

I spent about $15,000 to $20,000 last year.


----------



## rdub355 (May 23, 2005)

wtf did u spend 20 grand on...that an engine for my drag car...the real one..


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I really dont like to think about it.... LOL


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

too much that about sums it up, if my wife knew I would be screwed, honestly I dont even wanna know myself, I leave that up to my tax guy. being a MFG the cost is double.


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

An easy $10,000-12000 at least!


----------



## SJacquez (Sep 28, 2001)

I don't keep track, but way too much


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

I think between getting back into offroad and still running a little onroad and brushless update I thinking it was around 4,000 ran two big races so all and all not too bad.I spent more doing bumb stuff around town concerts,eating out,movies and so forth.


----------



## bolognarc (Sep 20, 2004)

Between Big Races & Weekly Road Trips (easley) 7-8k (factoring gas,meals & hotels) But Plan To Cut Back Tremendously In 2008.


----------



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

If I stopped and really thought about it.................................I'de more than likely have a stroke from the shock. Some things are better left alone and forgotten about. What's that old saying "ignorance is bliss"


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

bolognarc said:


> But Plan To Cut Back Tremendously In 2008.


What would be the fun in that?


----------



## Christian7177 (Jan 6, 2008)

I would say this year so far im up to 1500.00 give or take... This doesn't need to get back to my household either... Still cold outside if you know what I mean...:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Entry fees and gas to go club racing - $1500
Cleveland hotel, gas, food - $400
Cleveland Tires - $300 (lasts the season for club racing)
Cleveland batts - $150 (lasts the season)
New car for mod - $230
Bodies - $100 For the year

So, not counting a couple of motors and support stuff: $2700

That's not counting the play toys (Recoil, etc.)

I didn't spend $250 on brushes and I don't have $50 or $100 worth of handouts this year. Plus, my BL motors will last all summer and into next season.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

well being 15 and not know how to take car of an rc yet.. about 1000$..

new motor,esc,reciever,batteries,pinion gears, remote, quik charger...etc..... too much 4 me tho:drunk:


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

As much as I can...I need the tax write off! :thumbsup:


----------



## bgrapids (Feb 25, 2008)

wait... you can write this stuff off on your taxes??? i been doing it all wrong thats for sure lol


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

well some of us run r/c oriented busineses.todd owns putnam propulsion, I run an e-bay store dealing in r/c. so yeah we can write our stuff off.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

I know several people that run their full sized race stuff as a business. The same can be done for RC. It takes some work but it could be well worth the effort if you're spending the big money on racing.

If I was spending $30K a year racing you can bet that I would be set-up as a business.


----------



## Racin'Jason 8 (Nov 19, 2002)

bolognarc said:


> Between Big Races & Weekly Road Trips (easley) 7-8k (factoring gas,meals & hotels) But Plan To Cut Back Tremendously In 2008.


I consider myself an average traveler and this figure sounds about right (maybe 1K less)...I also felt as if I did cut back this year...sad . Kinda makes me sick. Thanks for making me think about it .


----------



## grndhg13 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hmm, 1 new LE Hangman car, and upgrades/replacemnt parts for last year's LE Executioner car, and I'm already over $2k for 2008... and still have at least another $300-$500 of parts/batteries/etc "on order" at the shop..... and I only run local races. It's no longer a hobby... it's an addiction!


----------



## TeamGoodwrench (Oct 14, 2002)

Orion 3200 LiPo pack.... $80.

Not having to buy any more battery packs ..... priceless


----------



## EricL (Feb 24, 2008)

*How much did I spend in 07???*

you know last year....I back yard bashed mostly on dirt oval but as I look into it....I freaked when i realized I spent a little over $1500. This year I took into carpet oval 2 different classes. started addin up the cost. SOB I spent a lot of money....and its only the beginning of March! I took a lone outta my IRA to finance my racing and stuff! So far....I"m in debt to my ears over $2700 ....and counting!!!

Seeesch....I think I'm gonna be sick!!!!:freak:

ERICL

Go Fast...Turn Left... Stuff it in turn Three!:woohoo:


----------



## grndhg13 (Feb 11, 2005)

I think the moderators better poof this post before alot of racers end up in the poor house from wife finding out... LMAO.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

dude if you have to hide your hobby expenses from your wife there's some issues there.LOL.Besides i know people that dump 5k on going golfing in a season with absolutely nothing to show for it, where as with our hobby if you have to sell out you can easily recoup 50-70% of you equipment costs. So I really dont think this hobby is near as expensive as some.I would rather pay 300.00 for a good radio system than 300.00 for a mediocre 1 driver any day!!


----------



## signman501 (Apr 10, 2006)

We do dirt oval racing. Last year I guess we spent about 5K. That's on 4 cars, 2 electric and 2 nitro. Of course my wife drives 2 cars and I get 2 cars so I guess I don't have to tell her how much we spent. She spent more than I did.


----------



## Uncle E (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm in for about 5k a year. $200/month race fees, and $200/month in equipment.


----------



## SteveHanson (May 11, 2007)

I sat down in my "Home Pit Area" (which consists of a basement, table and a couch to sleep on when the wife kicks me out of the bed) and I figured out I spent $10,000 last year, $17,000 the year before. Thats Gas, Tolls, Entry Fees, buying 12 battery packs every 3 months, TIRES, etc. 

If she only knew how much I spend I think I would be on EHarmony.com trying to pick up the babes! I would be single!

I try to limit myself now, BUT I probrably spend $600-$700 Month?


----------



## 18TLateModel (Sep 6, 2006)

I spent 85,000 last year on my real racecar and 9,500 on my r/c car.


----------



## Alan Behler (Apr 19, 2003)

SteveHanson said:


> I sat down in my "Home Pit Area" (which consists of a basement, table and a couch to sleep on when the wife kicks me out of the bed) and I figured out I spent $10,000 last year, $17,000 the year before. Thats Gas, Tolls, Entry Fees, buying 12 battery packs every 3 months, TIRES, etc.
> 
> If she only knew how much I spend I think I would be on EHarmony.com trying to pick up the babes! I would be single!
> 
> I try to limit myself now, BUT I probrably spend $600-$700 Month?


how could you spend that much just going to maximus??


----------



## Anytime72 (Feb 20, 2003)

Feeling sorry


----------



## Alan Behler (Apr 19, 2003)

Anytime72 said:


> Cause "Cherry Pickin" Ain't Cheap..............HAHAhAHAHA


WOW!!!


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

2 years ago I spent almost $12,000 at Tower Hobbies alone.I didn't add up Stormer,A-Main,Pro-Match or any one else.Not to mention race fees,Hotel's and other stuff.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

I spent like $30? Didn't race but once! The year before (2006) I spent around 10k. I don't keep specific track of it.


----------



## SteveHanson (May 11, 2007)

Alan Behler said:


> how could you spend that much just going to maximus??


You have no idea.


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

*way too much to even think about,"burn the receipts" or hide em at work*


----------



## adamjrdad (Mar 17, 2008)

I think i gotta be up to about 6-7000 bucks


----------



## BrentV (Apr 30, 2004)

Thousands here.

Based on the posts, you now know why RC is a $2,000,000,000+ industry.


----------



## RADIO GUY (Mar 25, 2008)

about 8,000.00 I think ... give or take


----------



## grunt66 (Sep 1, 2007)

Between me and my race team members the three of us spent 10 to 15 k on our fun you know nitro fuel battries parts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and other stuff ow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm getting a head ace thinking about it but rubbin is racing mash it and go faster. westra team one


----------



## bman1104 (Aug 13, 2008)

i have been in the hobby on and off for the past 16 years... first car a losi junior2, then a associcated b2 then a hpi nitro mt , rs4, tmaxx, tc3,revo, stampede, and a slash.. i still have the stampede w/ a mambamax and 2s lipo and i haved been having a blast racing the slash.. i aloso purcahsed my first good radio dxr3 this year.. the last 3 years i spent around 200-300 ayears... but this year w/ raicing and hoping up the stampede i well over 1200 ... i need to budjet about 200 a month as alimit... i hope this should be more than enough to completely fund my slash spec racing ( including gas to and form the races. its alot of money we put into our hobby, but as long as you have fun doing it who cares.. i tell my wifethe fact that i dont go golfing,bowling ,fishing because they arent fun to me... i just have ablast racing / driving rc .. most my buddies dont get it iether.. to each his own!


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

oh, i think i found a place where I AM not the only one that spends 15-20% of their yearly earnings on RC! i thought i was bad dropping 1400 in 6 weeks to get back in! man, seeing some of u guys what u got, Delta-Alpha-Mike-November! thats crazy!!! 20,000!!!! id have to buy another house to put all that stuff in! i hope u guys that have that much into it get something out of it, i mean a trophy or 7 of them a year would be nice!


----------



## I)arkness (Nov 4, 2007)

ill just like to add i know someone at my local track that spend about $160,000 AUD dollars on rc in one year of racing. and when those figure got spread around everyone was shocked


----------



## wrenchhead (Oct 26, 2007)

me and my team mate we just started racing last winter with my 10year old son we spent about 25oo but we won the autom blast at lake city speed way 2 see his smile it was priceless


----------



## jeffdavis38 (Jan 11, 2007)

I race Quarter scale and we have completed our QSAC season. This year I ran Super Truck and the Grand National classes. I won the truck championship and finished 5th in th GN class. I travel to five out of te six races and spent around 8 to 10 thousand this year on the champion and local races.
This is our championship season.
2008 Showdown NCS Race Schedule

The Entire 2008 QSAC Showdown National Championship Series

QSAC Showdown NCS (Eastern District Race #1)
March 14th - 15th
Carolina R/C Speedway
Easley, SC 

QSAC Showdown NCS (Western District Race #1)
April 4th - 5th
Northwest R/C Speedway
Pasco, WA 

QSAC Showdown NCS (Central District Race #1)
May 2nd - 3rd
Ingalls Motor Speedway
Ingalls, IN 

QSAC Showdown NCS (Eastern District Race #2)
June 6th - 7th
Freddie's Asphalt Oval
Ravenna, OH 


QSAC Showdown NCS (Central District Race #2)
July 25th - 26th
Hideaway Speedway
Isanti, MN 

QSAC Showdown NCS (The Final Showdown)
September 12th - 13th
Boulder City R/C Speedway
Boulder City, NV

Lots of traveling expence but not much car expence.


----------



## Lester24 (Oct 18, 2001)

*I've been in the hobby for 20 years, If in that time I knew how much I had spent on Bearings and Brushes, I would probably jump out my window. LOL*

*Lester O'Dell
**www.LesODell.com*
Sponsored by...
RC4Less 
Team Power Push
*Web Designer for 
www.NORARCOVAL.com &
www.SkagitRiverRaceway.com
Track Announcer for N.O.R.A. RC Oval 
& Skagit River Raceway:freak:*


----------



## biggiegphat22 (Oct 11, 2008)

*well...*

well see i didnt spend all that much probably only a couple hundred cause my primary sponsor pays for my stuff.


----------



## wade (Mar 7, 2002)

My primary sponser is my Wife!!! Every quarter she pulls up what I spent, I say ok I will work on selling off some equipment, then put that money back in the racing kitty for next quarter. You have to have a good relationship with your spouse to have fun in this hobby. If I was always worried about her finding out about something I bought then I would never be able to enjoy it. 
I do not keep hobby shop receipts though, old habit from past wife. 


biggiegphat22 said:


> well see i didnt spend all that much probably only a couple hundred cause my primary sponsor pays for my stuff.


----------



## oldtimer (Mar 3, 2002)

Benninto . It makes my head hurt . Remember it is not how much you spend it is how much fun you have doing it :wave::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------

